# Need some Information



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

good afternoon. im kind of in an odd situation here. for the past 8 years all we have done is commercial snow removal for restaurants, warehouses, etc. etc. etc. currently i have two condo associations requesting bids. now i am assuming that they require a different style bid that i would submit to small businesses. any advice on how to format these bids or any disclaimers? they are looking for a seasonal price for roads, driveways, and walk ways. i could really use almost like a template. any information would be great. Thanks Guys!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Do they have a spec sheet? Then you can work your bid like you normally do. If you get this bid make sure the only person in charge has your phone number ,not everyone.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

no, no spec sheet. last year we acted as a sub for a 900 unit complex and somehow my cell got out. it was terrible.

These are the two properties.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Whooo boy! There's some work in those two! 

Only way I can figure it is to calculate hours per piece of equipment and per man x the hourly rate for each. Then extrapolate. 

Shooting from the hip, the second one, $6100 per push / blow / shovel / sand & salt. Sounds absurd, but I figured 25 each drive, 17 each walk, 350 for roads, 35 per unit sand & salt. Tossed in a few hundo per for sand & salt the roads.
I honestly wonder if I am even close?


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

you know what. the numbers are close to what i figured but, if i told them 6100 per push the would freak out, with a seasonal price it would make a bit more sense to them.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

im thinking first property, 1 bobcat with kage system, i pick up with plow/sander and a side walk crew. 2nd one im going to go with 2 bobcats, 1 side walk crew, probly a pick up with plow and a 550 with plow/sander.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

In the second one a loader with a kage or other pusher might be better, then the bobcat with the kage or backdrag pusher for the driveways. My father did a site like that the past 2 years he ran the loader with a pusher to put all the snow in parking spots then haul it out of the spots after the storm. There was a skid for the driveways but wasnt used for them it just helped the loader, the sidewalk crew did the driveways, which was a stupid idea because they ended up putting everything in the road instead of the lawn. Just my .02


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

my loader is a 89 Kase 680 2wd. with an extenda hoe. its on its way out lol. i have a FL70 with plow sander i can put on both properties for the roads. im thinking i can probly do both without investing in a loader unless i can get one cheap at auction in new jersey in november.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

Rent? Put it into the bid price. If you can plow to the sides that would be alot easier


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

yeah we can. we dont need to haul or stack to a certain area.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

To bad you cant get more like the 1st one just straight push in each road way lol


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

idk, that second one doesnt seem too too bad, there are 2-3 places we can stack on property if needed, google earth doesnt show it but theres about a 40x40 in the top left corner we can use. but im think push the roads like you would do state roads and then clean drives with kage bobcats. it should work fine.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

Deff should, as long as the sidewalk crew stays on the walks do to the windrow from the plow onto the walks, they look really close to the road


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

yeah on second property theres 3.5 to 4 ft.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I would think a couple of Ag tractors with blowers could follow the plows, and deposit the snow into the green spaces.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

sigh... first picutre all cobblestone curbing, second picture all cobblestone walk ways.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Get yourself a jeep with a back blade.don't need a plow on it pull snow into street and push it to the end with a skid or small loader.


----------

